# Tail is ruined -- how long before it comes back?



## farouche (Jul 26, 2018)

We do not know what happened to Loki's tail. One day it was normal. The next day we were horrified. (It was his second birthday on Dec. 16th.) It looks as if a large part of his tail -- right at the tip -- was cut off with blunt scissors. Like a bad bob.

He was never out of our possession and we know that no one actually cut his tail. We have him groomed by a reputable groomer and he is due to go in after Christmas. Our best guess, and it's only a guess, is that he had a burr that we didn't notice and he chewed it off himself. Aaaargh.

I'm assuming it will grow back but can anyone give me an estimate as to how long? I'm attaching a couple of pictures but it's hard to capture the "look." Neither of these photos are good pictures. In the first one he's lying down, and in the second one he's sort of hunched over. But it gives you an idea of the weird blunt cut at the top of the tail. (I've added a photo of him that shows he's a usually a handsome boy.)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Self-grooming....  My Glee has done that. 

Good news is it looks like a couple inches can be trimmed off to tidy up his tail. Do the tail wrap (see morningsage page) method. You can make it look fairly nice again.

Remember wrap tail first.

Hold end of tail so the tail bone tip is nowhere near where you use the scissors. Length of your fist is typically how much length you leave.


----------

